# Can you gain good of 3 week bulk and then 1 week cut ??



## Mike N (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey all,
Was wondering what you guys think about bulking for 3-4 weeks and then cutting for 1 week, then repeat.
Reason for the cut is too keep weight more under control.


----------



## LAM (Jul 13, 2004)

typically it takes around a week for the body to adjust to a new caloric intake.  so the one week cut would be pointless and would have no effect on body composition...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2004)

I had good results with cycles of 2-3 week bulk and 2 week cut.


----------



## Paynne (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm currently experimenting with what will probably be 9 week bulks and 3 week cuts, but I'm feeling it out as I go.  Of course everytime I change from one to the other I feel like


----------

